# Replacing Recoil Rope on 75 Johnson Seahorse 15 HP Motor?



## ober51 (Jul 10, 2011)

Pretty straight forward - is it hard to do? Do I need anything but the replacement rope - ie a spring? I have read it isn't too hard to do, but do I need a manual? In addition, how do you measure compression on the motor without the cord? I could get the motor for $150, and it would be a great deal, but wasted money if I get it home and it's a lemon.

Any thoughts/help? I am looking to get a kicker motor for my boat while the big motor is in rehab.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Flywheel should have a place to rope start it.


----------



## Razorback (Jul 11, 2011)

It's not hard at at all. Just remove the center bolt of the starter assembly and remove the whole unit. Be careful to not separate the pieces, or the spring will come flying out at you. Wind the new rope around the spool and replace the assembly. You can possibly do this without even removing the assembly, but I can't remember for sure. Then run the line through the hole in the motor housing. Put the handle on the rope. Pull enough rope out so that there is a good amount of tension on the recoil spring and tie a knot in it. Then cut off the excess rope.

He's right though, if you're just wanting to do a compression test on it before you buy, then there are notches on the flywheel also. It's a backup in case the recoil assembly breaks. Just tie a knot in the end of a piece of rope. Put it in a notch. Wrap it around the flywheel about 3 times, and give a good pull. Don't let the rope hit you in the face when it comes flying off the flywheel.


----------



## ober51 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. Ive even read that it can be done with a cordless drill and a socket.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2011)

When replacing the rope make sure you obtain the proper length. Too short and one pull that bottoms out the spring will deform the spring at the anchor point and its new spring time, too long and the excess will be dangling out the front of the engine. Dealers can look up the proper length for you. Always nice to support them when you can!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 12, 2011)

the 1975 15hp takes an 1/8" dia. x 64" long rope.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jul 12, 2011)

If you are visual learner here is a link with pictures and diagrams. Scroll down to about 1/3 down on the *first link* and you should be near the starter repair or rope replacement area.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Johnson%209.9_15.htm

Here is collection of articles for your motor.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Ramblings.html#OMRA


----------



## flatboat (Jul 12, 2011)

wow thats an ausome site. know of one for mercs


----------



## ober51 (Jul 13, 2011)

awesome thanks!


----------

